# ICS for Droid Charge?



## ws6driver

I plan on getting the GN. I had the nexus but sent it back because the death grip issue. I was wondering what was needed in order to get ICS on the charge. Is it the fact you need the gn phone first to port?


----------



## shrike1978

We don't even have CM7 or official Gingerbread on this phone yet. It's going to be months, minimum. I have the feeling that the only we we're going to get it is to get CyanogenMod support on the phone, and then follow CM to ICS when it goes that route.


----------



## Ilovesoad

No one is going to port the galaxy nexus rom. The only way ics will hit the charge is a. Cm9 or b. Samsung actually updates the device. Good luck with the later, and the former may or may not happen. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Money Mike

I can see a leak happening... But an official released update from samsung... Probably not. We should be more worried about an official gingerbread at this point. That doesn't even look good. With that said, my rooted gingerbread running charge is doing great


----------



## ws6driver

"Money Mike said:


> I can see a leak happening... But an official released update from samsung... Probably not. We should be more worried about an official gingerbread at this point. That doesn't even look good. With that said, my rooted gingerbread running charge is doing great


Absolutely! Thanks for the replies

Sent from your moms room


----------



## ws6driver

What would be better if Samsung was developing the Ics Rom for the charge instead of gingerbread

Sent from your moms room


----------



## fortesquieu

Don't hold your breath, we will not see it until next year.

They want people to buy GN, so they would not update any other phones before that (other than Nexus S).


----------



## munkyspunk

I'd be shocked if we saw an official OTA GB update from Samsung before the year is out, much less an ICS one. They've got the bionic and nexus S, the Charge is off their radar. The devs aren't far behind in dropping it like a hot potato either. Don't bother asking tech support when it's going to happen, rumor has it they'll just tell you 'tomorrow' or 'soon' (ie. lie).


----------



## coldconfession13

ICS source has to come out first


----------



## 0195311

Seeing as how we're still waiting on Gingerbread from Samsung/Verizon, I would guess that it'll take at least another 8 months to a year, if it is ever going to be officially released. But who knows - we could always be in for a surprise and get it before the announcement of whatever comes after ICS!


----------



## jdunne

munkyspunk said:


> I'd be shocked if we saw an official OTA GB update from Samsung before the year is out, much less an ICS one. They've got the bionic and nexus S, the Charge is off their radar. The devs aren't far behind in dropping it like a hot potato either. Don't bother asking tech support when it's going to happen, rumor has it they'll just tell you 'tomorrow' or 'soon' (ie. lie).


Bionic? Moto makes that...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## munkyspunk

My bad. I'm still not putting any faith in Samsung.


----------



## R_Thentic

No chance. If there is a slim to no chance for Gingerbread for the Charge, why would you expect ICS?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ws6driver

"R_Thentic said:


> No chance. If there is a slim to no chance for Gingerbread for the Charge, why would you expect ICS?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Just because it has taken so long that they were gonna push it out. Samsung new about Ics the whole time. Just pondering is all.

Sent from your moms room


----------



## Uvfriend

Nxt week


----------



## Money Mike

If we want to look at the glass half full then maybe we haven't seen gingerbread because they are working on ics... We can hope anyways.


----------



## landshark

Wow. Some really good development going on in this thread.


----------



## ws6driver

"Money Mike said:


> If we want to look at the glass half full then maybe we haven't seen gingerbread because they are working on ics... We can hope anyways.


Lmao that's what i have been trying to say

Sent from your moms room


----------



## Ilovesoad

ws6driver said:


> Lmao that's what i have been trying to say
> 
> Sent from your moms room


Yea no. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim

Eh. My guess is that we'll get it when we get AOSP/CM7 working.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

All I can say is that I came from a fascinate and how long did it take to even get 2.3. Support from samsung was almost non existent with that phone and now with Nexus I see the Charge being dead in term of official updates. Just my opinion.


----------



## landshark

Piercing Heavens said:


> All I can say is that I came from a fascinate and how long did it take to even get 2.3. Support from samsung was almost non existent with that phone and now with Nexus I see the Charge being dead in term of official updates. Just my opinion.


And the Fascinate still doesn't have an official OTA of 2.3.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

"coldconfession13 said:


> ICS source has to come out first


Which will be in a few weeks.


----------



## Ilovesoad

landshark said:


> And the Fascinate still doesn't have an official OTA of 2.3.


The reason we don't get updates is because it's not profitable. We are a very small vocal minority that cares about the latest version of android (<5%). The average consumer doesn't care so long as it works. We can't leverage companies to do what we want when we are so insignificant.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## munkyspunk

Ilovesoad said:


> The reason we don't get updates is because it's not profitable. We are a very small vocal minority that cares about the latest version of android (<5%). The average consumer doesn't care so long as it works. We can't leverage companies to do what we want when we are so insignificant.


How does Samsung make a profit on OTAs they don't charge anybody for?


----------



## kvswim

"munkyspunk said:


> How does Samsung make a profit on OTAs they don't charge anybody for?


They still have to pay for development.


----------



## munkyspunk

Well yeah, the only place devs work for free is here, and we see how they're rewarded with 'Work faster' demands instead of donations. 

So Samsung makes a profit by paying for the development of software they distribute for free? Still not making the connection.


----------



## CaptTrips

"munkyspunk said:


> Well yeah, the only place devs work for free is here, and we see how they're rewarded with 'Work faster' demands instead of donations.
> 
> So Samsung makes a profit by paying for the development of software they distribute for free? Still not making the connection.


It costs money to pay devs for OTA's that could be working on new phones I think is the point that he's trying to get across. Its company resources on a product that has already made the money off the product.

If a company was gonna sell 250k more phones just because of ota then its worth it.

Samsung is in it to make money. The devs here are in it for the passion. That's the difference


----------



## ws6driver

"CaptTrips said:


> It costs money to pay devs for OTA's that could be working on new phones I think is the point that he's trying to get across. Its company resources on a product that has already made the money off the product.
> 
> If a company was gonna sell 250k more phones just because of ota then its worth it.
> 
> Samsung is in it to make money. The devs here are in it for the passion. That's the difference


Like

Sent from your moms room


----------



## Cruiserdude

Yes, I think we'll get it, and Android Central seems to agree. It is still a recent Droid phone, and Samsung's only Droid to date, at that. The Nexus is certainly much higher profile now, but they still would be well-served by supporting the Charge, really help their overall image on Verizon (considering the Nexus is essentially a Google phone). It would be a big mistake for them to ignore it indefinitely, as it was a flagship device quite recently and its good to cater to the early-adopter types. Plus, they said most GB devices should get it, and the Stratosphere just launched and is essentially the same phone but with a keyboard.

Hardware-wise, it shouldn't be that difficult. The Charge uses the same Hummingbird SoC as the Nexus S, which was supposedly the device used to initially develop ICS, and while its clocked a good bit faster, the OMAP 4460 still uses the same PowerVR SGX540 gpu that we have. So even if Sammy isn't motivated to get us ICS for months, we should get CM9 when its available as long as CM7 is working by then. Only real concern would be if the RIL's would be completely different, and getting a working mtd driver for the S-AMOLED+, assuming that we couldn't just use the BML one or the one from an SGS2 on ICS.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Droid4G

I don't think we will officially get ICS on the Charge, we still don't have an official gingerbread update yet and look how long gingerbread has been out.


----------



## Birthofahero

Only time will tell.


----------



## munkyspunk

Agreed. And it's telling me 'Charge users can go suck an egg.' because Samsung doesn't want to admit it.

I'm seriously considering putting my Charge on craigslist for free in exchange for someone's upgrade. You can only get $200 for it on Ebay now, if you're lucky, and if I use an upgrade towards a Nexus I'm saving between $4-500.


----------



## Birthofahero

\"munkyspunk\" said:


> Agreed. And it\'s telling me \'Charge users can go suck an egg.\' because Samsung doesn\'t want to admit it.
> 
> I\'m seriously considering putting my Charge on craigslist for free in exchange for someone\'s upgrade. You can only get 200 for it on Ebay now, if you\'re lucky, and if I use an upgrade towards a Nexus I\'m saving between 4-500.


You gonna do that with your nexus when the GSIII comes out, or the Motorola better than yours comes out?


----------



## munkyspunk

lol...

Not if I can get my flashing addiction on with the Nexus. It'd be different if there was a place for a Charge flashaholic that didn't look conspicuously like Limbo.


----------



## cujo6801

Too funny that is my sole reason for getting the nexus I just need to flash more...lol


----------



## imnuts

We are going to get Gingerbread. No way would Samsung keep pumping out builds if we weren't Verizon is the source for a lot of why we don't get the updates. They go through every little detail and for some reason, will reject a build even if it isn't a big issue for Samsung, where a Moto device with the same problem may have the update go through. Is it fair? Not really, but I like the fact that there tend to be fewer issues with released software because of it. I don't know if we'll see ICS officially or not, but I would think we would at least get a test build or two at some point, though it would depend on when other devices are updated to ICS to tell if/when the Charge will get it.


----------



## munkyspunk

Looks like someone in my extended family has an upgrade coming Nov 16th. Now all I have to do is convince them to give me the upgrade for Xmas or trade my Charge for it.

lol...


----------

